# Sister of Battle



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

From the _Order of the Girlscouts_! :shok:

Heritics are really f***** now...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

WTF?!?!?! The emporer guides my biscuit. EAT BUISCIT HERETIC!! But seriously wtf


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

It's too, well, girly. There's a reason SoB are referred to as Bolter Bitches, they are tough, mean killing machines. Not some girl guide who shoots people with a Biscuit Bolter


----------

